
Ask HN: How do you expend your professional network? - thakobyan
What practical techniques do you use in a daily basis to expand your network?
======
bujatt
Remembering remarkable people at events or on social media, going to many
events, talking to smart people, try to work together or cooperate, ask for
intros

------
askafriend
Obviously by connecting with my peers and [In]Fluencers on LinkedIn /s

